# Nominated Skilled Occupation - Market Research Analyst



## ssishtla (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello friends,

I am new to this forum and would really appreciate if someone can guide me as I am badly stuck with the immigration process.
I've had a skill assessment done by Vetassess for the occupation of market research analyst (ANZSCO Code: 225112). The outcome was positive for all the five years for which the assessment was done. The outcome letter also stated that my educational qualifications and work experience are highly relevant to the nominated occupation. I have scored 8.5 in IELTS with a split of 9,9,8,7 in R,L,S,W respectively.
Although I have 65 points, the occupation of a 'market research analyst' requires a state sponsorship. However, none of the 8 Australian territories/states have an 'open' status for this occupation. Does that mean that I cannot go ahead with an EOI until this occupation is open in any one or more of the 8 Australian territories/states? Is there no way I can go ahead with an EOI? What is the probability for the status of this occupation to change to 'open' in the near future? Forgive me for too many questions but I am super confused at the moment and desperately need someone to guide me on this. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ssishtla, 

two comments: 

*1.) Points for English Language Ability*


> I have scored 8.5 in IELTS with a split of 9,9,8,7 in R,L,S,W respectively.


Unfortunately DIBP and British Council (BC) calculate the overall IELTS score differently. On your IELTS report you'll see the _average_ score. DIBP gives you points for the lowest score in all four categories, though. See 189 visa - Points Test. That means you only get points for "Proficient English" due to your 7 in Writing. 

*2.) State Migration Plans*
If your occupation is on the CSOL, you do indeed need some kind of sponsorship (employer, state or region). The states update their state migration plans at different times during the year, but I would not expect them to open up invitations until the end of this financial year (July 1, 2014). You can submit an EOI but won't get an invite by a state.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

ACT has limitted place you can apply I guess 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...uments/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

ssishtla said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would really appreciate if someone can guide me as I am badly stuck with the immigration process.
> I've had a skill assessment done by Vetassess for the occupation of market research analyst (ANZSCO Code: 225112). The outcome was positive for all the five years for which the assessment was done. The outcome letter also stated that my educational qualifications and work experience are highly relevant to the nominated occupation. I have scored 8.5 in IELTS with a split of 9,9,8,7 in R,L,S,W respectively.
> Although I have 65 points, the occupation of a 'market research analyst' requires a state sponsorship. However, none of the 8 Australian territories/states have an 'open' status for this occupation. Does that mean that I cannot go ahead with an EOI until this occupation is open in any one or more of the 8 Australian territories/states? Is there no way I can go ahead with an EOI? What is the probability for the status of this occupation to change to 'open' in the near future? Forgive me for too many questions but I am super confused at the moment and desperately need someone to guide me on this. Thanks for your patience.


Hi SSISHTLA
It seems like you have a positive skill assessment in 225112-Market Research Analyst.May I know your qualification and experience details? My cousin is planning to apply for skill assessment for 225112. He has BE with 1.5 years experience in Market Research.Is it eligible enough for skill assessment?Can you give me some details here.Your information is very much valuable for us.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## Jamal123 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi ssishtla,

Are you through to the process of applying for Aus immigration. Actually I am in the same state as you were 2 years ago. Can you please guide what are the next steps post positive assessment from Vetassess for Market Research Analysts.
Many Thanks for your kind reply.

Regards
Jamal


----------



## bullishbear (Jul 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, it appears Market Research Analyst jobs are in short supply or they get filled pretty quickly. I have been scouring for information in this domain lately and have noticed this job code was recently changed from open to close status in Canberra. 

Would appreciate if someone can update which other states are currently offering sponsorship for this code.


----------

